# Midnight Sonata - Anyone has it?



## draconigen (Nov 7, 2010)

Dear Furries and Gentlemen,

I was browsing around the short wide of web and accidently stumbled over this Forum, as I thought to myself _hey, maybe someone HERE would understand what you're referring to when talking about *Midnight Sonata*, instead of knowlingly sum Beethoven's melody._

Yeah, you got me right. I am not looking for classic orchestra music. I'm actually looking for a comic, with it's unfortunately chosen name. And yeah, I am actually asking for someone to pira.. share it in digital form. Not because I'm a lazy ass to buy the comic (I would, twice at least!), but because this comic is so damn old, I was sucking my thumb as it was printed in 1991. There is no damn desert around the internet I can find those ol' pages anymore.

So, in short: Does anyone here own Midnight Sonata in some kind of digital copy, and would like to share it? I would be very grateful.

Cheers,
draconigen

P.S.: In case my bad school-educated english sucks your face dry, here's a simplier way of making myself clear of what I'm talking about: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Midnight_Sonata


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't got a copy.  But from what I understand Midnight Sonata is not a comic book, it's a self-published collection of short fiction.  Of course you're probably already aware, but if you're interested in Midnight Sonata you're also likely to be interested in Havoc Inc., which IS a comic and contains some of the same characters.  That being said I think it's more than likely the  best furry comic book ever, but that's a matter of taste.


----------



## draconigen (Nov 28, 2010)

ChemicalWolf said:


> ... you're also likely to be interested in Havoc Inc., which IS a comic and contains some of the same characters.  That being said I think it's more than likely the  best furry comic book ever, but that's a matter of taste.


 
I already own the complete pile of Havoc Inc., and am very proud of that. :3


----------

